# Password?



## Vinylhanger (Nov 26, 2018)

I joined DC from the tapatalk app.  Somehow, it joined and gave me the right screen name.

However, I can't log in from the desktop, as I have no idea what it used as a password.

Any ideas?

I have tried the lost password function, but it didn't work in the past.  I'll try it again tonight, but I dont have high hopes.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 26, 2018)

An admin is what you need.  A mod can point you in the right direction.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2018)

Are you logged in on Tapatalk? Didn't it want a password?


----------



## Vinylhanger (Nov 27, 2018)

Nope.  I just clicked follow DC, it asked if I wanted to join, I clicked yes, and suddenly I was a member.

It seemed rather odd, especially when I tried getting on on the desktop and I had no idea what my password would be.

Probably my a simple solution, but I have no idea what it is.  I'll PM an admin.

Who are the admins? Or who would you suggest.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 27, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> Nope.  I just clicked follow DC, it asked if I wanted to join, I clicked yes, and suddenly I was a member.
> 
> It seemed rather odd, especially when I tried getting on on the desktop and I had no idea what my password would be.
> 
> ...


 Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Show Groups


 If you need to find that link another time, there is a blue bar above the discussion. It's on a drop down menu that says "Community".


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 27, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> Nope.  I just clicked follow DC, it asked if I wanted to join, I clicked yes, and suddenly I was a member.
> 
> It seemed rather odd, especially when I tried getting on on the desktop and I had no idea what my password would be...


I'm just spitting in the wind here (please, stand upwind of me  ), but I'm going to guess that you already established a "Discuss Cooking" account with user name and password on your laptop. Do you use Google's Chrome as your browser? If yes, did you save your password to Google's password manager? If so, Google is now saving that password across all of your linked devices. I've used Chrome on my laptop for ages. When I installed the app for DC on my new phone (Moto g6), I'm "live" whenever I open the app. I still get a log in box asking if I want to "Log In  /  Register  /  Not Now", but once I click on a column at the top of the screen I can post.

I don't know if this helps you or confuses you more. Good luck with figuring it out.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 27, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> I joined DC from the tapatalk app.  Somehow, it joined and gave me the right screen name.
> 
> However, I can't log in from the desktop, as I have no idea what it used as a password.
> 
> ...



The password reset sends a password reminder to the address we have on file for you.  You have a fairly old account here so maybe the e-mail address is no longer valid.  The simplest way t get help with this is to use the contact link at the bottom of the page to reach the help desk.  we can reset your password or even update your account e-mail address.


----------

